# Quick & Crispy Mac & Cheese



## Alix (Oct 3, 2009)

Another recipe from French's for DC members:


*Quick & Crispy Mac & Cheese *

Prep time: 10 min.

Cook time: 30 min.

Servings: 4 to 6 

1 1/3 cups (2.8 oz.) FRENCH'S® Cheddar or Original French Fried Onions
1 (10 3/4 oz.) can CAMPBELL'S® Condensed Cream of Celery Soup
1 1/4 cups milk
3 cups cooked elbow pasta (1 1/2 cups uncooked)
2 cups shredded Cheddar or cubed American cheese
1 cup diced uncooked ham
1/2 cup frozen peas

HEAT oven to 350°F. Crush French Fried Onions in plastic bag using hands or rolling pin. 

MIX soup and milk in 2-qt. baking dish. Stir in pasta, cheese, ham and peas. Top with crushed onions. 

BAKE 30 min. or until heated through.


----------



## Janet H (Oct 3, 2009)

Now this is an interesting twist on mac and cheese - it never occurred to me to use a cream soup as a base. I bet the celery is a nice flavor addition.


----------

